# If you feed your pets Merrick you should read this!



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Yesterday Merrick Pet Foods announced that they are now owned by Purina/Nestle. I'm incredibly disappointed as I liked Merrick as a brand and if they follow the Blue Buffalo route, they're going to be decreasing in quality very very soon... They already sell in Petco but not yet Petsmart. My friend thinks that they'll be in Petsmart soon but I'm not too sure since they already have Blue Buffalo. 

Such a shame because my dog and cats like Merrick and they have a lot of different lines. Grain-free, LID, and the new Backcountry which has pieces of freeze-dried raw. I'll be keeping an eye on their ingredients lists but lets hope they don't change anything...

This also include Castor&Pollux, Organix, and Whole Earth Farms.

The announcement was posted on their facebook but here's the link to their website with the official news release:
http://www.merrickpetcare.com/news-center/news-releases/merrick-pet-care-announces-purchase-agreement-by-nestle-purina-petcare-company


----------

